

GitHub: Adopting the Open Code of Conduct - akerl_
https://github.com/blog/2039-adopting-the-open-code-of-conduct

======
_jomo
I fully agree with the Code of Conduct (which has more and more become a thing
recently), but I don't think it needs an extra mention or file in
repositories.

Not harassing and respecting others is _common sense_. There's just no need to
mention that.

I fear soon repository owners will be considered rude if they don't want extra
clutter added to their repos (if this hasn't happened already).

~~~
Valkrysa
In a large project one file isn't going to make a difference in number of
files vs number of possible contributor conflicts, so it can only help. If
your project is just you or a very small number of people I agree, no need for
a CoC, any conflicts can be resolved ad hoc.

~~~
x1024
"one file isn't going to make a difference"

That's what they all say, every single time.

